# ? about ScanScore



## kitekrazy (May 14, 2022)

ScanScore Pro 3 is $49. I really don't need something for constant use and these types of software are pricey. I know none of them are perfect.

What they don't come out and say if this is a sub or not.

Anyone have any knowledge about this for a desktop? I avoid subs if this is one. Searching the web seems to not answer this.


----------



## Braveheart (May 14, 2022)

1 year license on their website, so it’s sub


----------



## kitekrazy (May 14, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> 1 year license on their website, so it’s sub


I'm wondering if it will still work after a year. Roboforrm and Revo have yearly license but the program still works after that.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 15, 2022)

Here's the verdict.

_No, the software will not work anymore when the license runs out.
And yes, the software will be disabled. As I mentioned you can get another license with included future updates afterwards._

Easy pass.


----------



## ppppp (May 20, 2022)

I have ScanScore Pro v2 (perpetual license) and quite happy with it although was very interested in the enhanced score editing features in v3. Extremely disappointed that it is now subscription only so I'll have to pass as well - it's only a hobby for me.


----------

